# Freebies..



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you guys plow anyone for free ??

Now, I'm not talking about Grandview going out and plowing other guys wives for free, I'm talking about actually pushing snow for free....


Whenever I'm out, and I see someone old breaking their butts trying to clear out the end of their driveway, I can't help but feel a little like I should give them a hand. I don't do it all the time, but on the rare occasion when I'm not pressed to be somewhere else, I tend to stop and give a little of my time to them.

Just after the snow storm we just had here, I was heading back home, when I saw this little old lady and her granddaughter trying to dig the end of their long driveway that was filled up with heavy wet snow that the twsp had pushed into the rock apron. As I drove past I could see they were struggling, so I pulled over, hung a U-ey in the road, and pulled up to them withmy plow down. I waved them back from the driveway end, and proceeded to push all the wet mush down the road for them. Granny must have been 70+ lbs overweight, and the little girl could hardly move the mush, as it was so wet and heavy. I think I may have spent about 30- 40 seconds actually doing something, so It wasn't a real big deal for me.

After I got it cleared for them, I asked if they needed anything else. The grandmother, who was either nervous or irritated, was hesitant to look up at me in the truck, and she said "No" as she gazed down at the cleared end of her driveway. I assumed she thought I was going to demand money from her.....

I said "_ok, and you guys have a great day,_" and proceeded to drive off. I could actually (in my side view mirror) see her facial expressions change from whatever she was thinking, to really happy.

That simple gesture really made my day....

Ever help someone that you think deserves or needs to be helped..... without taking any $$ ???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well after I'm done plowing and zipping back up. and heading home and get someone to flag me down ,mostly old people I might drop the plow,Then they go into the house for money and I just leave.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I clear my two neighboors driveways after every storm. 
One is retired navy and the other is a elderly lady. 
I don't charge them a thing. Been doing it for them for 4 years now and well keep doing it as long as I have a plow truck.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes I have & will plow for free, sure its a risk, but evertything in life can be, just use your head. In most cases the good karma is worth it, or sometimes it can generate paying plowing jobs, I plowed an older couple that needed help as I drove by after a big snow, they didnt even see me, the neighbor did & told them who did it, they now hire me on big storms & when they go on vacation.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Actually i let it be known at the local restaurant when i get coffee and breakfast that i will plow/sand for free to the elderly. It has actually been good for my business reputation and of course it makes one feel good to help those who can no longer help themselves.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I worked at my local True Value home store for a few years and a coworker asked if after shift I could stop by his home and un plug the end. I did and proceed to do the rest of his driveway. Was about 3 cars long and 2 wide. When I was done he was gonna whip a 20 out but I declined. 

Also plowed my mom's driveway for a few years.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I try to do my moms place, but she always beats me to it, I swear the women is out there every 45min. I day I will, havent yet, but 1 day


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I will always stop when I see an elderly woman shoveling a city berm. The old men like getting out there and "flexing". Although sometimes you have to fight with the old widows, if you take the right approach to them, they will generally yield and let you help them out. And no, they don't get charged. NOW, if an old lady calls me up to service 10 of her multi-families across the city, hell yes she gets charged....


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

The winter before last when we got never-ending snow and my only snow removal equipment was a shovel, the guy who plowed the driveway across the street would back up into my driveway for his approach. This didn't offend me conceptually, but practically it meant I was shoveling a dozen icy truck tracks in what was otherwise easier virgin snow. I mentioned it to him and he gave me a free push whenever he was there...I really appreciated that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Parents are a given, moms get done all the time, I cover for dad when he's out of town. Have helped out some neighbors on the big storms. 

Driving down the road one day i watched a plow truck push too far into the ditch and get stuck, stopped, backed up to him and had the chain out before he opened his door. We hooked each of our own trucks up gave him a tug. He thanked me and i told him to have a good day. No idea who it was, seemed like he was just doing his private drive. 

same road another day i was driving out to do an account and had a plow truck behind me. Was a real bad storm and i was breaking drifts like crazy. We come up over a hill and theres a car buried in a big drift in the middle of the road. Turned out to be the wife of the driver behind me. Stopped and gave them a hand getting the car out. 

Just feels good to help out!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

It depends for me. If they are living in a 500,000+ house then im not really willing to help out. But i have helped a few people in my time.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Holland;1518505 said:


> Parents are a given, moms get done all the time, I cover for dad when he's out of town.
> Just feels good to help out!


Sounds like one of Grandview's daily activities.....

Great stories guys ! Love to hear when people help each other out and expect really nothing in return. Thumbs Up

I sometimes tell people to "Pay it forwards"..... some people get it, and some don't. I tell them to watch the movie to understand, or I'll just blatantly say... "you need to do a good deed for someone else, and not me, and tell them the same thing."

Wouldn't it be cool if the world could really be changed in such a simple way....


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

I donate my plowing services to one of the higher ups in the county purchasing department.
And severely discount any landscape work. 
It helps out when their is a rfp LOL....
Thats why most country's put clauses such as:accept quotation deemed most advantageous
or the best intrest of the city.

I hope I dont get flamed for this.Just being honest.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Flame !!!!!!!


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

No. Never. Ever.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I take about 10 customers every yr at Christmas time and plow them one time for free. They don't know it's free until they get their bill in the mail and I have on it no charge for that day then the following yr I pick 10 different customers. I also have a church that when their normal guy that plows truck breaks down I plow them and just tell them to give the money to the youth group for their spring mission trip to W. Virginia.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

The last time I tried to help someone was after about a 20"+ snowfall. I was at the gas station and one of their people were trying to shovel a huge ridge the city left. I was the only one there so I broke through the pile and started to back up when I came within in inch of crushing a tiny little car that came out of nowhere. Part of the problem might have been driver fatigue as we had been out for over 30 hours at that point. 

One other time I wish I could have helped was when I was driving up to my parents neighbor that I had known for 30 years shoveling out his car that got stuck in the street. Unfortunately I pulled up right when he collapsed. I called 911 while a neighbor tried to revive him. He passed away right in front of me. The man and his wife were both deaf and it took the fire department ten minutes until the wife finally realized why her husband wasn't moving. This was a horrible situation that makes me think that sometimes your instinct to help might just be the right thing to do.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SSS Inc.;1519183 said:


> One other time I wish I could have helped was when I was driving up to my parents neighbor that I had known for 30 years shoveling out his car that got stuck in the street. Unfortunately I pulled up right when he collapsed. I called 911 while a neighbor tried to revive him. He passed away right in front of me. The man and his wife were both deaf and it took the fire department ten minutes until the wife finally realized why her husband wasn't moving. This was a horrible situation that makes me think that sometimes your instinct to help might just be the right thing to do.


Wow, that was a memorable story.

On the bright side, if you lived here, and no one noticed him lying in the street, some pineapple would have run him over as they were too busy drinking their coffee, texting, and putting on their makeup at the same time.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1519370 said:


> , some pineapple would have run him over as they were too busy drinking their coffee, texting, and putting on their makeup at the same time.


:laughing: some pineapple :laughing: I like that, I know a few pineapples


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

a couple years ago i was at an intersection a 7am an saw fire trucks coming so i waited for them to pass and they pulled up to a house across the street and about 6 firefighters jumped out with shovels and started working up the driveway for the ambulance to get in. So i pulled up and asked the guys if they wanted me to make a pass ( u shaped Drive) and they said it was OK they could get it, and then the chief looked over and saw me so i asked him and he took me right up on the offer and yelled at all the guys to get the hell outta the way i was coming thru. So I made one pass thru and chief thanked me again as i pulled out, now i tell that story to customers when i explain to them there safety is one of the reasons I plow with a storm and in deeper snows they will be plowed twice.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

rebert;1519520 said:


> a couple years ago i was at an intersection a 7am an saw fire trucks coming so i waited for them to pass and they pulled up to a house across the street and about 6 firefighters jumped out with shovels and started working up the driveway for the ambulance to get in. So i pulled up and asked the guys if they wanted me to make a pass ( u shaped Drive) and they said it was OK they could get it, and then the chief looked over and saw me so i asked him and he took me right up on the offer and yelled at all the guys to get the hell outta the way i was coming thru. So I made one pass thru and chief thanked me again as i pulled out, now i tell that story to customers when i explain to them there safety is one of the reasons I plow with a storm and in deeper snows they will be plowed twice.


Great story ! and selling point to keep their driveway's clear..

Thanks ! I'm going to use that story to sell my next resi....

BTW..... Bucks County is one of my favorite places to visit....... Beer and Pizza at Fran's Tavern afterwords.......


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Occasionally help someone out with a drift at the end of their drive. A couple relatives are on the free list although they seem to be the most demanding customers. I yanked a water department guy out two years ago saw him while i was driving by around 6 at night day after the storm he thanked me and said no one else was in the office they had all gone home so he was alone if i didnt help him. Feels good to help out someone and hope they would do the same for you.


----------

